# Limited Run Games E3 2019 announcement roundup



## jt_1258 (Jun 10, 2019)

Why does it look so intentionally bad. The presentation '_>'


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Why does it look so intentionally bad. The presentation '_>'


Limited run, limited production values.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 10, 2019)

"Ton of Vita physical games"

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I love my Vita


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 10, 2019)

As much as I love my PSTV...really only the Atooi Collection looks interesting.  Too much Switch for my taste.  Metal Slug 3 seems...bleh.  There's Metal Slug Anthology for the PS2-4, PSP. Wii, and PC.  Several indie Vita titles, but at least a few I've not seen.  Overall, holds my interest more than most other announcements.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 10, 2019)

Ctrl-F "3DS" == 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, the 3DS will never dieeeee!!!


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 10, 2019)

Well those who word like to go for the physical releases might have something to look forward to.
Given the fact that I get most of my games as ROMs off the internet, in which I shamelessly admit, physical releases aren't my thing for a darksider like me.
It's nice to see indie games get a physical release every now and then though.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 10, 2019)

As much as I know people like physical release of games, even indie games, is it worth having for a inflated price tag, or the publisher using resources on games that are small in file size? I'm glad they exist, having them easily accessible because of it not limited to requiring internet. But It just reminds me of Super mario 25 anniversary with super mario all stars on wii all over again. A rom dump of a 1MB game put on to a DVD disc capable of holding 5GB instead it only contains about 20MB (because that's how virtual console games are) 

Is just my opinion, honestly is nice to see more games being released and accessible the way we used to buy them for 2 decades now. I thought they would prioritize putting games containing large file size data on to physical media. It's good for the switch so you don't have to install large file size data on their limited storage consoles they keep selling. I roll my eyes everytime a game on switch is close to 10GB or more but download only. (Seriously square enix, $40 for i am setsuna and is not physical, and final fantasy X-2 HD. Resident evil revelations, Mega Man legacy collection) They could least put the bigger game of the "Collection" on the cart if they couldn't have them both be retail.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 10, 2019)

Chary said:


> Double Switch for Switch.


lmao


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 10, 2019)

SOOO PISSED about Power Rangers! I would have just waited for the physical release!!!! I really wish publishers would just announce the damn physical copy when they release the trailer for a new game!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Limited Run is indeed a scam. I've had a few friends who have been following them for quite a while now, attempting to purchase certain hot titles. The hottest most in demand titles seem to sell out instantaneously. Even if you go to the site a few minutes before and prepare everything, chances are you won't get anything. But then, "shockingly", the majority of the purchases go straight to eBay for 2x-1000x price.

I have no shame in saying that I believe Limited Run is purchasing some of these and reselling them on eBay, or doing so through people they know. I will never purchase from them.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 10, 2019)

OrGoN3 said:


> Limited Run is indeed a scam. I've had a few friends who have been following them for quite a while now, attempting to purchase certain hot titles. The hottest most in demand titles seem to sell out instantaneously. Even if you go to the site a few minutes before and prepare everything, chances are you won't get anything. But then, "shockingly", the majority of the purchases go straight to eBay for 2x-1000x price.
> 
> I have no shame in saying that I believe Limited Run is purchasing some of these and reselling them on eBay, or doing so through people they know. I will never purchase from them.



The only title I have ever missed out on was the Rabi Ribi Pax Variant, which had a couple hundred copies on site.. rest haven't been an issue...  closing in on complete vita set


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 10, 2019)

Mthodmn101 said:


> The only title I have ever missed out on was the Rabi Ribi Pax Variant, which had a couple hundred copies on site.. rest haven't been an issue...  closing in on complete vita set


Are you specifically only getting Vita games? And are you getting the deluxe editions or the regulars? I'm mainly talking about Deluxe editions on PS4 of XB1. I don't actually have any feedback for Vita games, as I've never tried to purchase one.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 10, 2019)

OrGoN3 said:


> Are you specifically only getting Vita games? And are you getting the deluxe editions or the regulars? I'm mainly talking about Deluxe editions on PS4 of XB1. I don't actually have any feedback for Vita games, as I've never tried to purchase one.



Nah, I dont get their overpriced Collectors Editions, just regulars. (but i have checked them out after I have checked out and theyve always been still available)


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

OrGoN3 said:


> Are you specifically only getting Vita games? And are you getting the deluxe editions or the regulars? I'm mainly talking about Deluxe editions on PS4 of XB1. I don't actually have any feedback for Vita games, as I've never tried to purchase one.


who buys their overpiced collectors editions? 
i only buy switch games and some ps4 ones and never had an issue, i only buy standard editions tough, i might buy my first collector edition if they make a good one for turok .

But yeah standard are easy to get and switch ones are impossible to miss with open pre orders for every title.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Mthodmn101 said:


> Nah, I dont get their overpriced Collectors Editions, just regulars. (but i have checked them out after I have checked out and theyve always been still available)


I've never seen a hot title (that people actually want to buy) collector's edition available after 5 minutes after initial release. Only the crappy ones (non exclusive colors, etc). It's definitely not just me. Google around and you'll find a lot more info on it. Until someone who owns or operates the site tells me otherwise, I'll continue to believe it's a scam.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Jun 11, 2019)

OrGoN3 said:


> I've never seen a hot title (that people actually want to buy) collector's edition available after 5 minutes after initial release. Only the crappy ones (non exclusive colors, etc). It's definitely not just me. Google around and you'll find a lot more info on it. Until someone who owns or operates the site tells me otherwise, I'll continue to believe it's a scam.



yeah, 5 minutes is normal. Usually takes me around 30 seconds to check out. When theres only 1k-2k copies, gotta go fast.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been watching the way you write change over time. I don't mean this in a "While you're-sleeping, I'm creeping"-kind-of-way"", but.......you need to find "your thing".

Awaken, @Chary.

The first door is yours to open.
Only you can open it....because, science.

You really are the corporeal manifestation, little do you know.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I've been watching the way you write change over time. I don't mean this in a "While you're-sleeping, I'm creeping"-kind-of-way"", but.......you need to find "your thing".
> 
> Awaken, @Chary.
> 
> ...


Are you drunk or something? lol


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 11, 2019)

Nvm wrong company.


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Are these the people who took years to release the axiom verge wii u physical copy, but promised the creator if he let them make the physical copy they would help pay for his sons hospital bills then didnt? Because if so, fuck them and I will never buy one of their games, no matters what cool stuff it comes with.
> 
> Edit: Yes, it is https://limitedrungames.com/products/axiom-verge-multiverse-edition-wii-u , fuck them.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-p...-dev-begins-lawsuit-against-publisher.533748/

Limited Run were the good guys in that situation. You’re thinking of Badland, which is now defunct.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-p...-dev-begins-lawsuit-against-publisher.533748/
> 
> Limited Run were the good guys in that situation. You’re thinking of Badland, which is now defunct.


Oh, I'll erase my post, erase it from yours if you want.


----------



## KyleHyde (Jun 11, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> Are these the people who took years to release the axiom verge wii u physical copy, but promised the creator if he let them make the physical copy they would help pay for his sons hospital bills then didnt? Because if so, fuck them and I will never buy one of their games, no matters what cool stuff it comes with.
> 
> Edit: Yes, it is https://limitedrungames.com/products/axiom-verge-multiverse-edition-wii-u , fuck them.


You do know that the reason it took forever to get the Wii U copies out (and who ran away with the money) was all the fault of BadLand Publishing, right? This news was even posted on GBATemp a couple of months ago.

*Edit*: Didn't notice someone already answered you on that. Ninja'd.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Well those who word like to go for the physical releases might have something to look forward to.
> Given the fact that I get most of my games as ROMs off the internet, in which I shamelessly admit, physical releases aren't my thing for a darksider like me.
> It's nice to see indie games get a physical release every now and then though.



Living life on the edge, I see. /s 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> Are you drunk or something? lol



Yeah, his posts were kind of...Alex Jones-ish in the Shenmue III thread? If he's drinking because of that, I'd totally understand. While I'm not really a large fan of Shenmue, to see such a long awaited game get shafted because of Deep Silver (who also got involved with Mighty No. 9. Seeing a trend yet? It's a good thing the stained blood hasn't been contaminated by these guys) would be like if Valve (_by some miracle from out of nowhere_) got bought out by, say, EA or Activision because they just love to piss on anyone who loves the gaming the way it used to be and their preferences in spending while Valve was *finally *making Half Life 3 and they weren't just leaving random references to vague files in code everywhere or making subtle statements about things that everyone latches onto as proof and hope that they're doing something. Thankfully, Half-Life doesn't have the same corny reputation that Shenmue has, and if Valve was making a new Half-Life game (which I think they should, and maybe make it a Linux timed exclusive to maybe coax people into trying it out and getting other corporations' fingers out of our computers if we want? I love capitalism, don't get me wrong, but the only thing that has kept me from trying Linux before Proton was its terrible support for gaming for anything that wasn't an emulator or made past 2004, and I'm sure I'm being generous with that timeframe. Now, I only have myself to blame for not trying it out), they wouldn't have to rely on Kickstarter because some old American investors who have so much money in stocks and investments that if they were to sell it all, they really wouldn't have much of anything to risk at all in any shape or form financially.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't like physical releases of digital games, but Limited Run did deserved a good job in doing their E3 conference.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> I don't like physical releases of digital games, but Limited Run did deserved a good job in doing their E3 conference.





You're against physical releases of digital-only games? So you'd be against Scott Pilgrim vs. The World having had a physical release back in the day? The Marvel vs. HD re-releases on PS3/XBLA? Or the various Sega games that used licensed music for whatever reason and couldn't get an update to patch the music out?


----------

